# pad printing plates services



## drewinand1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi I am thinking of buying a manual pad printer to print tagless labels on t shirts. Does anyone out of you have had any experiences with manual pad printers, how do you like them? 

Also, If I do go this route, I am thinking of having someone make the plates for me. How much does it cost to have plates made for me? Like an average price. Thanks.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Call Jim @ All American All American Pad Printing he is the best person to speak to about pad printing.


----------

